# Fish Trap customizing???



## justin.hockey (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a Fish trap voyager and i was thinking about trying to do some customizing in it such as some type of rod holders, coat hangers, ect..... I was wondering if anybody has did anything on theirs (Doesn't have to be just on voyagers) that might be some help to me?? just trying to make stuff more organized inside it so its not so cluttered....
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

A few weeks ago i was searching on here for the same thing you are now. I couldnt really find anything about customizing portables, i swear this forum has got everything but that!

I did find some posts about customizing portables on

www.iceshanty.com
www.fishingminnesota.com


----------

